# Happy Fire Prevention Week!



## MedicPrincess (Oct 11, 2008)




----------



## Ridryder911 (Oct 11, 2008)

P.S. that pic was taken at a Firehouse..........


----------



## medic1986 (Oct 11, 2008)

I haven't seen Jiffypop for a long time.


----------



## Meaganbutterflyemt (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol mmmmmmmm does it come with lots of butter


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 12, 2008)

*Jiffypop, aka "Lifepack Tester"*

I saw firecrackers taped to drapes in a house where the owner stored 25 lbs of reloading powder in tins in his bedroom closet...on base housing. Our fire inspector was not amused.


----------



## Hedar (Oct 12, 2008)

O_O

Usefull


----------



## Melanie77 (Nov 12, 2008)

*...*

...the ideas that people come up with


----------

